# General plans



## Gordon (Jul 18, 2011)

I would like to build a couple of model train engines similar to "the General" 4-4-0 for my young grandsons. I would like to build something simple about 8-10" long. This would just be a display piece, not a working model. I can find images of these and full scale plans for +/- $400. A simple kit would be great. General dimensions would be nice. 

I would like to just build something which looks like a "neat" engine. I do not want to get into a detailed model. My grandsons are too young to appreciate a detailed model and by the time they are old enough I will be too old. Also I do not want to spend weeks building something which they may or may not appreciate.

I am open to ideas for something along this line for 8 year old boys.

Thanks


----------



## ddmckee54 (Jul 19, 2011)

Gordon

Look at toysandjoys.com, they have plans and parts kits for a couple of different locomotives. They're made from that four letter word, you know - w**d, but depending on the amount of detail that you want to put on the locomotives they would be appropriate for 8 year old boys. Unless of course they decide to use them as weapons, then all bets are off.

Don
Long time lurker


----------



## blackfoxsteam (Feb 24, 2012)

A friend, Albert Keyser, was building a working scaled model of the "General" 30 years ago in Pensacola. He made numerous trips to Kennesaw, Ga. to take measurements of the actual engine and, in one instance, made a replacement for a part that had been stolen. His model even had the patch for where the frame had a failure and had been repaired. Unfortunately he didn't finish it and it went to a friend after his death and from there contact was lost.


----------

